# Beste CPU für Notebook



## counteract (25. Juli 2007)

Hallo!

Ich möchte mir einen neuen Laptop kaufen jedoch weis ich momentan nicht welcher CPU der bester ist! Kann mir jemand sagen auf was ich achten muss bei der Auswahl der CPU´S im Notebook?

MfG 

Counteract


----------



## fluessig (27. Juli 2007)

Ich finde die Frage schwer zu beantworten. Ich kenne keinen reinen CPU Test für Notebooks, macht eigentlich auch keinen Sinn, denn für pure die Rechenleistung kauft man sich kein Notebook. Die Frage die du dir zuerst stellen solltest: Wofür brauchst du das Notebook?

Willst du etwa schnelle 3D Spiele spielen, ist die CPU weit weniger wichtig als die Grafikkarte. Willst du mobil sein, hilft es nicht wenn wir dir hier von einer tragbaren Desktopmaschine mit 1,5h Laufzeit sprechen. 

Also erklär uns was du brauchst und dann können dir die Leute hier aus ihren Erfahrungen berichten.


----------

